# Bezir macht keine Spitze am Ende



## HoneyKiSs (9. Februar 2011)

Hey Zusammem 
Hab schon wieder ein Problem. Mit Corel Draw 11.

Wenn ich mit dem 3Kurven Werkzeug einen Halbmond male, macht er am Ende eine schöne Spitze. Also da wo ich schließen möchten.

Das Bezirwerkzeug macht aber alles rund am Ende. Der dreht mir dort ständig eine Kurve rein er soll das spitz schließen. Ich hab mal ein Beispielbild hier.
http://postimage.org/image/4lfw80tg/

Ich meine nicht das umschalten von Kurve auf Spitze, das geht ja per doppelklick. Aber das schließen klappt nicht mit Spitze.

Danke für Hilfe schon mal 
Viele liebe Grüße.


----------



## smileyml (9. Februar 2011)

Ich kenne mich nicht in Corel aus, aber vermutlich ist der rechte Punkt der Bezier ein Ankerpunkt ohne Griffe und der zweite Ankerpunkt beidseitig mit Griffen versehen.
Und scheinbar setzt Corel auch die weiterführenden Griffinformationen (wie auch bei einem nächsten Punkt) beim verbinden um?!

In Ai könnte man den Folgegriff durch nochmaliges Klicken auf den letzten Anker entfernen. Vielleicht bietet ja Corel eine ähnliche Möglichkeit.

Grüße Marco


----------

